# Brainstorming Name of an Ultimate Weapon



## caelum (Jun 6, 2010)

FIIIIIIGAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoO


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool!

Romance languages often have the martillo/martel kind of word for hammer, if that helps.  
I assume you tried on El Kabong and reluctantly rejected it.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 6, 2010)

If you're going for a Norse theme, you might want a Norse name. If Greek, the Greek root you have is good, but it might be seen as a bit melodramatic. Perhaps a thunder or lightning name might be more appropriate.

I also like Lin's idea of somthing from martel/martillo, although that's a commonly used name in fantasy and fantasy games.


----------



## caelum (Jun 6, 2010)

FIIIIIIGAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoO


----------



## moderan (Jun 6, 2010)

Omni_larch_ sounds like a powerful big tree though. Omniarch works better. Find Sigg for your German stuff.


----------



## caelum (Jun 6, 2010)

FIIIIIIGAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoO


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll give you "Hogwarts" and "Firebolt" as far as the target audience would care, but I never was a fan of "Elder Wand".



You could always use "omnarch", although that doesn't sound much better. If you think no one will get the Greek reference, though, why bother with it?

That said, if this is adult or upper YA fantasy, I think you'll find a significant portion of the target audience will know about "omni-" and "-arch".

There's also the fact that "-larch" might push an English speaker to pronounce it /artsh/ instead of /ark/.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 6, 2010)

I kind of like Thunderf**k!   (Aviso, though: it was a brand name for Affie hashish back in the early seventies)


----------



## Northern Phil (Jun 6, 2010)

Why not just call it "The Hammer". 

It sounds more impressive then the Omnilarch and you won't need to explain too much to the reader as they will easily be able to identify what it is.


----------



## caelum (Jun 6, 2010)

FIIIIIIGAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoO


----------



## Northern Phil (Jun 6, 2010)

caelum said:


> haha, I think I'd lose the younger wing of the market with that name, lin. Definitely has a ring to it though. Aviso's interesting.
> 
> Most of the time in the dialogue it is simply called the hammer, Phil, though the characters also call it the All Hammer, which is another possible final name. It's just that that's kind of similar to All Spark. 90% of the time I actually call it the Hammer of Braxis, which is the name of my Thunder God. The word Omnilarch has occurred less than five times so far, which is why I'm sort of okay with it because it can just be the background, official name that we don't hear that often. Though it's definitely got its neck in the noose right now.


 
There you go, you've already got the name for it, "The Hammer of Braxis".

You don't need to make things more complex then they need to be.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 6, 2010)

Fingering the controls of the Hammer O'Braxis,  Hanthor regarded Walsise coldly.  "Not only do you have no say in how my people choose to use The Hammer,"  he said scornfully, "But you are starting to look more and more like A Nail."


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 6, 2010)

Thor's hammer is a Mjöllnir.  So how about  something like "Molomnirarch" or "Molnirarch."

Or you could name it "Brandy" after my dog, who is capable of major destruction.


----------



## Farror (Jun 6, 2010)

The "hammah slammah", "Thor's Hurt Stick", "Powermallet", "The Judge's Gavel".


----------



## darknite_johanne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ultimarch? Gigantiarch? The Doomhammer (warcraft lol!)


----------



## alanmt (Jun 7, 2010)

Xsaya vazra

"ruling hammer" in ancient persian.  The finnish word for hammer, vasara, is a derivative.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 7, 2010)

Nutschplittenhammerslammernougen   is the German


----------



## darknite_johanne (Jun 7, 2010)

lin said:


> Nutschplittenhammerslammernougen   is the German



That is a mouthful. Lol! I guess he could run a spelling contest for that one.


----------



## caelum (Jun 7, 2010)

FIIIIIIGAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoO


----------



## Like a Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

I think Omnilarch sounds a bit weak. And I hear 'lark' and think of the bird. Maybe you could work off the word gavel?


----------



## caelum (Jun 7, 2010)

FIIIIIIGAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoO


----------



## RoundEye (Jun 7, 2010)

I would give it a name that has no roots in any other language. Something that when the word is spoken it strikes the fear of God in mankind, something that when it’s said there is no mistaking what it is what-so-ever. A word that when it is said just the sound of it strikes fear in mankind. “Gorfen” or “Ketcenfifle” or something with linguistic roots “piledriver of blood”, “smash”,”claw of destruction” or “chaos incarnate”

Let us know the final name.


----------



## RoundEye (Jun 7, 2010)

lin said:


> Nutschplittenhammerslammernougen   is the German



I think the joke messed up their hair when it went over their heads.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 8, 2010)

RoundEye said:


> I think the joke messed up their hair when it went over their heads.



Dang it and I just combed it out!


----------

